# Staring to build my track



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

*Starting to build my track*

Well I started building my track. I going to have the track platform come out of the ceiling in my bar. I built the platform by sandwiching 1-1/2 inch R-max between 5mm laun skins. I then dadoed 2X4's and edged the platform. On the bottom side I built small T-beams and attached them to help support the platform so it does not sag in the middle.The platform is 6ft. X12 ft

I wanted to build an 8 lane track but I'am using service road turn out as pits and it just does not work. So I went to 6 lane and it seems to be working. Here is my first layout


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good so far!! You going to cable it to the rafters over the bar and drop it down to drink and drive?? Perfect!! LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks awesome :thumbsup:

Love the lightweight table :freak:

Don't settle on a layout too quick. Spend some time running it...run it both ways, too. I didn't like the layout I have when I ran it clockwise. It flowed much better counterclockwise 

Keep posting pictures as your build progresses 

Bob B. 
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

I love the pit areas!

Keep in mind that Fray-type cars, or anything else that has been modified to reduce ground clearance might have issues on the hump-tracks.

Looks Great!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tab's right about the L&J humps. Despite their inherent coolness, gotta watch what cars will hang up on them.... even some non-Fray types "may" have trouble. That aside... Diggin the layout bigtime. :thumbsup:.... Love the service turnoffs. What shame if you could only run tjets though .... Gosh darnit :hat:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
*tjd241 *laments:


> What shame if you could only run tjets ...


Oh, I don't know ... 

I can imagine worse. 

--D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yer gonna love that long straight!i had a four by twelve layout for awhile last summer.love that long straight!enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## CA-Catman (Jul 5, 2009)

that was one of things i wanted was as much straight runs as i could get

i think it will be cool


----------

